# Candy Corn Guess



## SasyGrl31 (Sep 1, 2011)

Here's an idea I would like to share. Take a bottle or container, fill it with candy corn and let your guests try to guess how many are in there! 
I bought 2 differnt kinds of candy corn and layered them in the bottle. The small jar, I put the broken candy corn tips in, and will label it "Baby Vampire Teeth"


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

That's an easy one for a contest. 

Nice tip!


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

I'd add that the person who is furthest away with their guess has to eat the wretched things.


----------

